# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  methanex 10

## darkside demon

hey there fellow darksiders,listen ordered some d'bol from britsh dispensary from my source n he sent me this stuff instead, said he was outta stock on the pretty pink 1s...all my gear is g2g was just wondering about this stuff hav'nt used it b4... has any1 seen or used um let me no tnx...has a small clear plastic baggi 100-10mg round white pills...it's kinda hard 2c on the lable but the batch#is 005 n the exp date is 06-2013...tnx

----------


## rbbgear

http://rbbgear.blogspot.com/search?q=razak

The white ones are the old ones, they newest razak are pink. Both work well though.

----------

